# Lass uns (es) überprüfen!



## maicart

Estoy creando una serie de diálogos en varios idiomas, al final de los cuales pongo una línea que dice "¡Repasemos!", para repasar el contenido explicado.

En alemán he puesto: "Lass uns es überprüfen", pero me pregunto si también podría decir "Lass uns überprüfen" (sin "es"), ya que en otros idiomas no es necesario. Por ejemplo:

(EN) Let's review!
(ES) ¡Repasemos!
(FR) Revoyons !


----------



## Tonerl

_*Por ejemplo *_!           

_*Traduces un texto del español al alemán y luego me preguntas si la traducción está bien, a lo que yo respondo:

1.Lass uns überprüfen, ob wir etwas korrigieren müssen oder nicht 

2.Lass uns „es“ überprüfen*_


----------



## maicart

Tonerl said:


> _*Por ejemplo *_!
> 
> _*Traduces un texto del español al alemán y luego me preguntas si la traducción está bien, a lo que yo respondo:
> 
> 1.Lass uns überprüfen, ob wir etwas korrigieren müssen oder nicht
> 
> 2.Lass uns „es“ überprüfen*_


Gracias. Me refiero a si puedo omitir el objeto directo, como en otros idiomas. Es decir, en castellano puedo poner "¡Repasemos!" en lugar de "¡Repasemos*lo*!". ¿Si pusiera solamente "Wiederholen" o "Überprüfen", equivaldría a "¡Repasemos!"?


----------



## Alemanita

En primer lugar, yo traduciría 'repasar' por "wiederholen". Y poniéndolo al final de una unidad de aprendizaje, yo pondría:
"Wir wiederholen!" o, simplemente "Wiederholung".
Un saludo.-


----------



## anahiseri

Si se trata de repasar un texto para ver si tiene errores, yo diría más bien
*überprüfen wir es! *= überprüfen wir's !

"wiederholen" pega más para repasar contenidos, reglas, etc.


----------



## Alemanita

maicart said:


> para repasar el contenido explicado.





anahiseri said:


> repasar un texto para ver si tiene errores,



Así lo había entendido yo: *repasar el contenido explicado*, tal como lo dice maicart, por eso propuse: *wiederholen*.
Por supuesto que para las otras acepciones hay otras traducciones como ausbessern, flicken, überprüfen, nacharbeiten, veredeln, wieder vorbeikommen, durchsehen, überfliegen ...


----------



## anahiseri

Tienes razón, Alemanita. Yo me he fijado en lo que dice Tonerl, cuando Maicart realmente pregunta otra cosa.


----------



## Tonerl

maicart said:


> En alemán he puesto: _*"Lass uns "es" überprüfen", pero me pregunto si también podría decir "Lass uns überprüfen" (sin "es")*__*,*_ ya que en otros idiomas no es necesario
> 
> 
> anahiseri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razón, Alemanita. Yo me he fijado en lo que dice Tonerl,_* cuando Maicart realmente pregunta otra cosa*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*anahiseri, wenn du genau hinsehen würdest, dann könntest du feststellen, dass ich „explizit“ auf die Frage von maicart geantwortet habe !!!
> 
> Ich hätte natürlich die zweite Möglichkeit auch noch anführen können:
> 
> Lass „es“ uns überprüfen...
> vamos a comprobar/verificar/revisar (lo)
> 
> Die weitere Frage von maicart hatte Alemanita vor mir schon beantwortet, sodass ich keine Notwenigkeit mehr sah, mich nochmals zu äußern !*_
Click to expand...


----------

